# Deadlift is wayy lower than squats?



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

My squats are currently 140kg for 5 reps, and my deadlifts are a struggle for 3 reps at 120kg..

My form is good, I posted a video ages ago and my deads are fine.. but I can't boost them. I done 130 for 5 a few weeks ago, but I'm thinking that squatting 3 times a week is taking it's toll on my lower back and pre-exhausting it before deadlifts?

And another thing, do I really need deadlifts if I am actually squatting that much?

Last thing - I suffer from exaggerated lordosis which is where the normal curve of the lumbar spine is a bit more extreme than normal and like makes me look as if I'm sticking my chest out (I used to be obese as a child so it's from balance) and would this cause problems for my deadlifts?


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

Why are you squatting so much?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Brotein said:


> Why are you squatting so much?


Madcows brah.

Heavy Squat Monday

Light squat Wednesday so you can do deadlifts

Medium squat Friday


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Whats your bodyweight?

Maybe replace one of the squatting day for a deadlift day and your light day turn it into a dynamic effort day (westside brah)

Dynamic effort is basically liek a 3 week wave with 8-10 sets of 2-3 reps all fast and explosive with first week 50 then 55 and then 60% of your raw 1rep max

I take it your lifting conventional? Where is your weak point in your deadlift (other than your over all deadlift  ) where do you fail most?

Add in some assitance work like good mornings after your deadlift about 5 sets of 10 and try keep adding weight as weeks go on for example if tis your lower back, if its grip issue, kroc rows and towel chins, if its the inital drive from the floor, deficit deads and speed might help here

So many variables, be more specific


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Have you tried a deload on deads?


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok thats fine, what is the problem when deadlifting exactly, is it your grip, what is giving out first?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i too squat 3 times a week but i only do 1 set of heavy deadlifts on monday at the moment and 5 sets at around 60% 1rm for speed on friday .

its down to what your goal is m8 deadlifts are great and a must among strongmen and powerlifters however bodybuilding doesnt need great deadlift numbers


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Whats your bodyweight?
> 
> Maybe replace one of the squatting day for a deadlift day and your light day turn it into a dynamic effort day (westside brah)
> 
> ...


I'm about 80-82kg right now.

I've been doing Madcow's for about 7 weeks now so I don't want to change to the westside type right now. But thanks for the headsup man.

My weak point is probably the drive from the floor and grip.. my back is solid I like to think. I can stiff leg dead 100kg.. but I can't deadlift 120kg lol it's strange.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

xpower said:


> Have you tried a deload on deads?


Not at all - I didn't think there was much point to as I'm deadlifting once a week..


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

JoePro said:


> I'm about 80-82kg right now.
> 
> I've been doing Madcow's for about 7 weeks now so I don't want to change to the westside type right now. But thanks for the headsup man.
> 
> My weak point is probably the drive from the floor and grip.. my back is solid I like to think. I can stiff leg dead 100kg.. but I can't deadlift 120kg lol it's strange.


Power to weight is good then if its drive from the floor, deficit deads for a while might help, for grip strength (it catches up fast anyway but heres what i like to improve it)

Heavy weight high rep deads (10 is high rep for me  ), chin ups/towel chins, heavy weight high rep DB rows (aka kroc rows) and chalk.

Also maybe check your form, the initial movement on deadlifts is leg drive, pretending you're trying to leg press the earth away from the bar so to speak and not lifting with your back but pushing your hips through


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Power to weight is good then if its drive from the floor, deficit deads for a while might help, for grip strength (it catches up fast anyway but heres what i like to improve it)
> 
> Heavy weight high rep deads (10 is high rep for me  ), chin ups/towel chins, heavy weight high rep DB rows (aka kroc rows) and chalk.
> 
> Also maybe check your form, the initial movement on deadlifts is leg drive, pretending you're trying to leg press the earth away from the bar so to speak and not lifting with your back but pushing your hips through


I'll have a go with the grip strength then bro.. and I'll lower the weight for a while.

And whenever I get in the deadlift position I just push super hard with my legs but sometimes I don't seem to lift the weight off the ground really.

Next week I'm changing my routine anyway I think.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

MarkFranco said:


> Power to weight is good then if its drive from the floor, deficit deads for a while might help, for grip strength (it catches up fast anyway but heres what i like to improve it)
> 
> Heavy weight high rep deads (10 is high rep for me  ), chin ups/towel chins, heavy weight high rep DB rows (aka kroc rows) and chalk.
> 
> Also maybe check your form, the initial movement on deadlifts is leg drive, pretending you're trying to leg press the earth away from the bar so to speak and not lifting with your back but pushing your hips through


This pretty much sums up what i was going to say.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Are you sure you are squattin properly? Alot

of people half squat then wonder why their deadlift is lower.

If not then do you have very short arms? Some people's biomechanics can make them

suffer deadlifting.

Just a thought


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Are you sure you are squattin properly? Alot
> 
> of people half squat then wonder why their deadlift is lower.
> 
> ...


I squat way below parallel.. low bar, concentrating on hip drive...

And yeah I have kinda short arms, but I'm short anyway. I'm 5"7 with short legs, couldn't say about my arms really.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Your Lordosis is more likely to cause a problem on Squats due to tight hip flexors.

How long have you been training mate?


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

You could try 3 sets of 5 reps and have like 1.30min rest between sets


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> Your Lordosis is more likely to cause a problem on Squats due to tight hip flexors.
> 
> How long have you been training mate?


I've been squatting for a while... Lordosis never does anything for my squats really man, Squat is my main lift really and I find it easiest to do and get form right. I can hip drive really well too. But I'm sure I have Lordosis anyway, my back kills when I walk for too long and aches a lot.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Yes you need deadlifts.

I really don't see why you have to squat 3 times a week, no matter what training plan you use.

I squat once a week, always have and it is enough for anyone if worked hard enough.

What kind of squat technique do you use, standard, powerlifting, etc?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Yes you need deadlifts.
> 
> I really don't see why you have to squat 3 times a week, no matter what training plan you use.
> 
> ...


I know I need deads, but I was just wondering completely. And I don't enjoy squatting that many times really. Although it is my favourite exercise.

And well, standard I think? Mark Rippetoe's coaching type.. Heels shoulderwidth or slightly wider than shoulder width, toes pointed out, bar below the traps, elbows up.. Standard?


----------



## Craith (Feb 19, 2011)

Post a video of your squats, otherwise im gonna say your squatting horribly wrong.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Craith said:


> Post a video of your squats, otherwise im gonna say your squatting horribly wrong.


How? I know I'm squatting right mate. The owner of my gym is an ex Nabba competitor, and a personal trainer.. I know I'm squatting right.


----------



## Craith (Feb 19, 2011)

JoePro said:


> How? I know I'm squatting right mate. The owner of my gym is an ex Nabba competitor, and a personal trainer.. I know I'm squatting right.


Sorry, post was written at stupid-o-clock so came off a tad rude i guess

but if you can post a vid of your deadlift/squat we can try see if anything is off, because i will say its very unusual for a squat to be higher then a deadlift, at this level adleast.


----------



## T-1000 (May 7, 2010)

Surely the problem is overtraining? Squating three times a week?

I can't see how your muscles can recover properly between workouts.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Craith said:


> Sorry, post was written at stupid-o-clock so came off a tad rude i guess
> 
> but if you can post a vid of your deadlift/squat we can try see if anything is off, because i will say its very unusual for a squat to be higher then a deadlift, at this level adleast.


aha, I post like a d1ck late too! No worries.

I posted a Dead video a while back and I done 130kg, very strict. My main aim in the gym is form anyway. If your not doing an exercise right, why do it?

So, I think I'll go with T-1000 and say it's overtraining. I was convinced by this anyway in all fairness, my back REALLY feels it sometimes.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

3 squat sessions a week? screw that - that'd damn near kill me!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

x2 Overtraining.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

benicillin said:


> 3 squat sessions a week? screw that - that'd damn near kill me!


Yeah, not very enjoyable anymore! Going to Wendlers with Bodybuilding Assistance soon.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi mate, how long have you been training first of all?? and how long have you been squatting + deadlifting

Work with me i'm not being rude at all.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> Hi mate, how long have you been training first of all?? and how long have you been squatting + deadlifting
> 
> Work with me i'm not being rude at all.


I started deadlifting after squats! Couldn't be exact, I've been serious about training for about 2 years, but last year I went through a rough patch of training and I was changing routines all the time. But yeah, I've always done heavy squatting, but deadlifts I hadn't really done as much I'm afraid!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

JoePro said:


> I started deadlifting after squats! Couldn't be exact, I've been serious about training for about 2 years, but last year I went through a rough patch of training and I was changing routines all the time. But yeah, I've always done heavy squatting, but deadlifts I hadn't really done as much I'm afraid!


Right are you working towards bodybuilding?? powerlifting?? or do you just train and want to be big and strong.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> Right are you working towards bodybuilding?? powerlifting?? or do you just train and want to be big and strong.


Both in all honesty! Johnnie Jackson, Matt Kroczaleski, Dave Tate, something like that if you know who they are. Huge guys, but not the stereotypical looks of powerlifters.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

JoePro said:


> Both in all honesty! Johnnie Jackson, Matt Kroczaleski, Dave Tate, something like that if you know who they are. Huge guys, but not the stereotypical looks of powerlifters.


Johnnie the ledge jackson lol also mariusz pudzianowski = great body

Madcows well more like madcow disease. This aint gonna work mate i've tried. What you need is a powerlifting % cycle. clean you'll be looking to add about 3% on your lifts over 8 weeks and about 8-9% if you're on gear.

You may already know about a % workout or not, google it for more info i still have an old plan I could send you if you're intrested. It consist of main compound training.

Monday - Deadlift / back

Wednesday - Bench / chest + triceps

Thursday - shoulders + Biceps & abs

Friday - Big squats lol


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> Johnnie the ledge jackson lol also mariusz pudzianowski = great body
> 
> Madcows well more like madcow disease. This aint gonna work mate i've tried. What you need is a powerlifting % cycle. clean you'll be looking to add about 3% on your lifts over 8 weeks and about 8-9% if you're on gear.
> 
> ...


Well yeah man, this is what my plans are bro!

WENDLERS IS WHERE I'M AT NOW. I planned Wave A already, but I'm gonna finish 10 weeks of Madcows, to see how I can finish on my squats, it's gone from 115 to 140 for 5 in 8 weeks.. so I may aswell finish off with my squats.

My wave A is like this, I got the lay out off a site so shoot me if I'm wrong with the assistance:

Monday - Squat Day - Wave A

Squat - Warm up, 75%x5, 80%x5, 85%x5

Leg Press 4x10-20

Leg Extensions 3x15

Leg Curls 4x10-12

Situps 3x12 (weighted)

Tuesday - Bench Day - Wave A

Bench - Warm up, 75%x5, 80%x5, 85%x5

Incline Dumbell Press 4x10-20

Dips 4x8-15

Flys 3x12

Tricep Pushdowns 4x10-20

Thursday - Deadlift Day - Wave A

Deadlift - Warm up, 75%x5, 80%x5, 85%x5

Wide Grip Chins 4xFailure

Bent Over Dumbell Rows 4x10-15

Hyperextensions 3x15

Hanging Leg Raises 4x25

Friday - OHP Day - Wave A

OHP - Warm up, 75%x5, 80%x5, 85%x5

Dumbell Press 4x10

Barbell upright rows 4x10

Bent Over Flys 3x10-15

Dumbell Curls 4x10


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

JoePro said:


> Well yeah man, this is what my plans are bro!
> 
> WENDLERS IS WHERE I'M AT NOW. I planned Wave A already, but I'm gonna finish 10 weeks of Madcows, to see how I can finish on my squats, it's gone from 115 to 140 for 5 in 8 weeks.. so I may aswell finish off with my squats.
> 
> ...


Start at 60% and every week you go up 5% until you hit your target weight you want to shift. Don't be silly and aim too high ( bit of advice lol )

Honest you don't need all of the extra workouts if you do your plan properly.

EG Squat day

Warm up with the bar, then add a plate do 2 lots of 12 reps streching right out, then do your % for that week, that's you powerlifting done then you can do a bit of bb after that. Do 3 sets of heavy leg press then hit the leg curls instantly followed by hamstring curls wait 1-2mins up the weigh on both do it agen etc till you can't complete 6-8 reps. then sod of home lol if you do it right the brake on the car will feel non existant.

some people can get so much stronger from this they carry on till 110% normally though after 100% you take the week off.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> Start at 60% and every week you go up 5% until you hit your target weight you want to shift. Don't be silly and aim too high ( bit of advice lol )
> 
> Honest you don't need all of the extra workouts if you do your plan properly.
> 
> ...


But I thought that was the regular Wave A? I read on T-NATION anyway.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

JoePro said:


> But I thought that was the regular Wave A? I read on T-NATION anyway.


There's many way to do it mate, i've found this way of powerlifting a master world champ has shown me works wonders. I wouldn't recommend anything else. I'm not blowing my own but below or my stats.

I'm 23, 90 kg1X rep

Bench 157.5kg

Deadlift 280kg

Squat 260kg

I started at 9 stone benched 40kg, couldn't squat the bar and thought lat pull down was the best thing for back haha oh they were the days.

I promise you try my/our way your weight will keep on going up.

I know Chris Jenkins (powerlifting legend) uses this site you could email him for a bit of advise, if you're lucky he may get back to you.

Just my advice mate, no preaching here


----------

